# Running on "The Red Line"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Reds Ganging Up, Trout Size Improving*

We've shifted focus a number of times adjusting to weather for the best possible outcome for our guests. Shifting on the fly and tailoring the approach to our guests has been a hallmark of our operation and is a signature of experienced watermen. Limits of solid Redfish have been coming to hand and making memories for young and old alike. We're in the end game for approaches working with live Croaker which should push out into early September. Seasonality shifts coming up will include a focus on Redfish schooling up in the back lakes and shallow bays and upper bay marshes. We're expecting more solid fishing heading into cooler temperatures and in and around tropical events.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------

